
Andrew Ng: Artificial Intelligence Is the New Electricity - tmlee
https://youtube.com/watch?v=21EiKfQYZXc
======
melling
The problem with worrying about the "Evil AI":

[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=37m20s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=37m20s)

Radiologist will be impacted:
[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h1m57s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h1m57s)

Against Basic Income:
[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=57m38s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=57m38s)

Trolley Problem (who dies):
[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h25m50s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h25m50s)

